# Retrograde Ejaculation



## tibetanlion (Dec 14, 2010)

Iv just been diagnosed with Retrograde Ejaculation. Im 24, and my wife and i want to have kids. Not to mention, not being able to fully release feels a bit imasculating. Does anyone know of any cures or new advances pertaining to Retrograde?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you can take some sudafed an hour before having sex to prevent it from happening. You can google that for more information.


----------

